# Blood Bowl Team Manager Freshens Up The Franchise



## Hand of Evil (Jul 28, 2013)

About time.


----------



## jeffhartsell (Jul 28, 2013)

BBTM is excellent. Sudden Death is a solid expansion for the game.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't you've really been clear enough about the highlight and cup mechanic. It is really clever as it manages to keep the loser interested in a matchup. It also means the is and advantage to going both early or late in a round.

each matchup has three sections, highlights have left right and middle, cups have winner, second place and losers (so just being involved nets a small reward and keeps you in the running).

With a highlight the winner gets their side and the middle, the loser still gets the rewards on their side. The advantage in going first is you get to pick which side of the highlight you play on, which is often better than the opposite side, and that's how you can pick your upgrades or grab fame. The advantage of going later is you get to pick your opponent and can play a surprise move with your best player at the end to steal a highlight. 

Winning highlights doesn't win the game however (although it often helps), you have to collect fame. This can be found at highlights, lots can be won at a cup event, but it can also be earned by having lots of star players, or team or staff upgrades. The Skaven even have a team upgrade that let's them gain fame for each highlight they lose!

The random elements make it hard to come up with one strategy that will regularly win the game or even a single highlight, but after playing a few times you can get to learn each teams strengths and play to them.

definitely a favourite among our group.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, BB TM is a fun game. Me and my old BloodBowl buddies from the 3rd Edition boxed set times enjoy it a lot. Dependig on your team and the number of players it plays very differntly so it has some replay value. And yes, it has this special BloodBowl feeling about it.


----------

